# Going to do it,leave this weekend



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

Going to do it this weekend,leaving my husband for good.Talked to a lawyer today and did give me advice.My daughters and I have a place to stay at,my brother's until I find a place.He does know I help out,no freeloader.I have had it with my husband putting me down,not spending time with me,cheating on me and being a workaholic being addicted to his job.I deserve better including my 2 daughters whom are 14 and 16.My oldest is transgender,bigender living a happier life as a girl.He has put her through enough since she came out last year.My finances are good,have my bank account in my name,everything I own documented on paper.I am seeing a therapist as well,have ptsd and anxiety issues from him putting me through so much.Going to do it while he is at work getting our things and leave.Done with him and going to file for divorce


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

greatgal said:


> Going to do it this weekend,leaving my husband for good.Talked to a lawyer today and did give me advice.My daughters and I have a place to stay at,my brother's until I find a place.He does know I help out,no freeloader.I have had it with my husband putting me down,not spending time with me,cheating on me and being a workaholic being addicted to his job.I deserve better including my 2 daughters whom are 14 and 16.My oldest is transgender,bigender living a happier life as a girl.He has put her through enough since she came out last year.My finances are good,have my bank account in my name,everything I own documented on paper.I am seeing a therapist as well,have ptsd and anxiety issues from him putting me through so much.Going to do it while he is at work getting our things and leave.Done with him and going to file for divorce


Good for you. It sounds like you're very organized about it and that it won't be as hard for you as it is for so many people to get out. Change is almost always good.


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

Change is going to be good,the song bye bye by Jo Dee Messina inspired me to do this.Leaving the engagement and wedding ring on the kitchen table including the house keys.It is what I have to do.My brother cares about me and is glad I am leaving him.He is also good to my daughters too.My oldest is glad he is supporting her too.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

greatgal said:


> Change is going to be good,the song bye bye by Jo Dee Messina inspired me to do this.Leaving the engagement and wedding ring on the kitchen table including the house keys.It is what I have to do.My brother cares about me and is glad I am leaving him.He is also good to my daughters too.My oldest is glad he is supporting her too.


Glad to hear you’re getting out of that bad situation. your soon to be ex is a cheater and has treated you and daughter badly long enough. Be free and find happiness elsewhere!


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Glad to hear you’re getting out of that bad situation. your soon to be ex is a cheater and has treated you and daughter badly long enough. Be free and find happiness elsewhere!


My oldest daughter's therapist said she needed out of the treatment he put her through.Called my oldest daughter a weirdo and offensive words I will not mention


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

My dad and Cousins Jeff and Shawn got my 2 cars,Subaru Sambar,tools,two toolboxes full of tools out there this morning.At my dad's place right now.My guns are in my truck including the ammunition covered up.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

greatgal said:


> My dad and Cousins Jeff and Shawn got my 2 cars,Subaru Sambar,tools,two toolboxes full of tools out there this morning.At my dad's place right now.My guns are in my truck including the ammunition covered up.


I am so glad you are getting out of this situation and I hope the best for you. But are you just letting family come in and just take whatever they want of his? If so, I strongly urge you to stop this and return what is his. Because while it may feel good as some kind of revenge, you might later regret this while facing the judge in divorce court. I also highly recommend you get the guns and ammo out of the vehicle.


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> I am so glad you are getting out of this situation and I hope the best for you. But are you just letting family come in and just take whatever they want of his? If so, I strongly urge you to stop this and return what is his. Because while it may feel good as some kind of revenge, you might later regret this while facing the judge in divorce court. I also highly recommend you get the guns and ammo out of the vehicle.


This is my stuff they took out,gave them the list on paper.Titles are in my name for the 2 cars and Sambar.I did stop at my dad's and put the guns and ammo in his gun safe


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

greatgal said:


> This is my stuff they took out,gave them the list on paper.Titles are in my name for the 2 cars and Sambar.I did stop at my dad's and put the guns and ammo in his gun safe


In that case I wish you and your family the best of luck. I hope everything is smooth sailing and that you find a new sense of happiness. 

I think you, your dad, cousins, and kids should go out to eat this weekend as a way of saying thanks and to celebrate the start of your new life. Or heck, even throw a barbecue in the backyard with some steaks, beer, and invite some of your kids friends over 😁


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

Have stuff in the back of my truck.Daughters and I have our stuff in boxes.All we have left are our clothes,shoes and jewelry,things,daughter's beds including some silverware and,bowls and plates that were my grandmother's.A China cabinet,our dressers furniture and tv too.Luckily I got lucky,my boss said my daughters and I can stay in his rental house across my brother's.Found out about this and he has a heart of gold.Rent is not that bad of price.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

greatgal said:


> Have stuff in the back of my truck.Daughters and I have our stuff in boxes.All we have left are our clothes,shoes and jewelry,things,daughter's beds including some silverware and,bowls and plates that were my grandmother's.A China cabinet,our dressers furniture and tv too.Luckily I got lucky,my boss said my daughters and I can stay in his rental house across my brother's.Found out about this and he has a heart of gold.Rent is not that bad of price.


I wish they all could be as smooth as yours…the separation. Really nice job getting this done. Total bada$$ you are.


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> I wish they all could be as smooth as yours…the separation. Really nice job getting this done. Total bada$$ you are.


Found out he will be gone for the weekend and will go smooth


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

All moved in the new place and much happier.Put the wedding and engagement rings including the house keys on the kitchen table with a note saying this:I am done with the crap you put me through and had enough.This your karma from me for what you put me through.Not coming back.
An ex of his came by,said he did the same to her what he did to me.He has two sons with her which he does pay child support.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

greatgal said:


> All moved in the new place and much happier.Put the wedding and engagement rings including the house keys on the kitchen table with a note saying this:I am done with the crap you put me through and had enough.This your karma from me for what you put me through.Not coming back.
> An ex of his came by,said he did the same to her what he did to me.He has two sons with her which he does pay child support.


You rock!
Well done!
Now begins your new life, free from the crap that was him. I'm sure your daughter now will be much happier and feel only your love, not his disdain. Well done.


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> You rock!
> Well done!
> Now begins your new life, free from the crap that was him. I'm sure your daughter now will be much happier and feel only your love, not his disdain. Well done.


Daughters,my oldest is happy that he is gone.My youngest is proud of me,she witnessed him put me down at times.My friends from the UK,they knew I am much happier.See my lawyer about filing for divorce next


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Congratulations on taking control of your life, best wishes for a happy future!

P.S. Should have sold the rings!


----------



## greatgal (9 mo ago)

I have one person thank big time,a church member where my parents go to.Her name is Beverly and said she was in a marriage like it.Ex cheated on her a lot,put her down a lot and would not spend time with her making her life miserable.Looked at me and said I needed to get out before it got worse


----------

